# Piko Track Cleaning Loco Initial Shipment



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The first production run of the new Piko track cleaning loco was just shipped to dealers in Europe. I assume it will be available in the US in a few weeks.



The loco is powered by six AAA batteries which can provide a running time of up to 2 hours.
First information, still subject to change, is listed in the GBDB here:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=9356&l=english


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

They are on the way to San Diego, we will have them soon after they hit the West coast.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I received the first user feedback about this loco.


Even running it around the layout just once made the rails noticable cleaner - sounds like a winner!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Piko may have a winner, we will have them for $183.99


----------



## Michael789 (Sep 3, 2016)

I have one on order, but admittedly I am very curious to here what early reviews from Europe are. (So many ways to customize)


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Hope you have more than one coming since my LGB cleaner engine stopped on me.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

We do have more than one coming!

I believe these are going to be a HOT item.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Just a reminder - this loco requires 6 AAA batteries for operation.
It does not come with batteries, so unless you already have some at home, you need to get some, preferably rechargeable ones along with a charger.


Treeman doesn't offer any - at least not yet.


----------



## STrinder5475 (Jul 28, 2020)

I have both live steam and track powered locos, so keeping my track clean is very important. I've been doing it by hand, but with a loop of R5 curves, it gets pretty tedious, so I've been looking at one of these. What do you guys think of them and are they effective?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's probably quite a few threads on this, so searching will give you a lot of information.

Most people like them, but it takes quite a few passes to clean, and the cleaning pads are expensive.

Greg


----------

